# Skanky old eggs



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a couple pounds of eggs been frozen in the freezer for about two years. Thay are tripple bagged. Thank they will fish?


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Ucatch bear, not much more.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I'll swap you a bag of my skanky eggs for a bag of your skanky eggs. I'm at the chag most Sundays


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I freeze my eggs with a food saver works awesome. I tie up spawn bags first then use 4 little pieces of wood in each bag ,so the sacs don't get crushed when the vacuum is created inside the bag. They will catch fish years later as long as they were tied up fresh and then frozen. If you wait till the eggs are skanky then freeze them you may as well throw those away IMO


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Mine worked great today!!


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

laynhardwood said:


> I freeze my eggs with a food saver works awesome. I tie up spawn bags first then use 4 little pieces of wood in each bag ,so the sacs don't get crushed when the vacuum is created inside the bag. They will catch fish years later as long as they were tied up fresh and then frozen. If you wait till the eggs are skanky then freeze them you may as well throw those away IMO


I thawed out a bag and ties them today. They don't look the best but I think they will work. Will know tomorrow. Thanks for the tip about the wood in the bag. I have been trying to think of a method to keep them from crushing.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

The vacuum sealer is a miracle worker.

If you cure your eggs, it will toughen the membrane so they won't crush easily. This will allow you to bag them and vacuum seal them, then freeze them. They will be good for many many years.

I pulled a batch out that was 3yrs old. and it was good as new.......the fish thought so too....


----------



## chromatose (Dec 7, 2014)

They should be fine. I used a 4 year old bag this year and other then bleaching a little quicker then normal they worked great.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The trout bead mfrs make a color(kind of an "off-white/fog" color that they refer to as "dead salmon egg"! They claim some times during the run cycle that steelhead Actually "prefer" these to fresh, esp. late(Spring) in the season. Give em a try.


----------

